# Munch is giving Oliver cat lessons!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

So darn funny!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How cute they both are together  Oliver is adorable. I love that my cats have a dog to play with. Beep and Taffy are very closely bonded with my doberman, Greta. Greta walks up to them and nudges them for them to groom her face. If they stop, she nudges them again with her nose for them to continue. My dog is too big to really play with the cats though, and I taught her from a young age not to chase the kitties, so they don't really play, but they snuggle up together


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! That's so cute with them both doing the "pawing" at each other!! It looks like Oliver is smiling! 
Has Oliver gone on any of the higher shelves yet??


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

No, Ollie has yet to try to go higher, but he's on and off that shelf like nobody's business!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I grimaced when Munch jumped on you...
What little sweethearts you have....it's so nice to see them play together!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch is a jerk lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm uploading tonight's lesson, as we speak. Munch is a good teacher and Oliver's transformation is nearly complete! Lol


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I was waiting for a Mouse photobomb.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol she can't get up that high. .. but you can hear her whining lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the vid of his second lesson!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oops


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That is so funny! Oliver makes an excellent cat!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's certainly trying lol


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oliver needs a cat costume for Halloween!
Munch is an excellent teacher...
Luna AND Simba were also trying to get da Bird on da Screen!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

hehehehe munch munch. White cats are so pretty


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Made my day!! Oliver is so cute "playing cat" with Da Bird!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara, 
Some technical questions for you!
What's the width and depth of your shelves? And the spacing between the levels? Also, did you glue the carpeting on or fasten it with screws or nails??
I'm trying to get my "Cat Room" up and running!! 
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

2 8ft 14" wide laminated pine shelves. One is full length the other was cut into 3 different lengths. I used a staple gun for the carpet and sisal rope. The top one has carpet squares on both ends and sisal rope around the top edge so Munch has something to grip if he's being a dork lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oliver's learning to use the paw instead of the mouth, lol! It's so funny when Oliver cries because he's not getting the toy, and then towards the end of the second video when both of them are trying to get Da Bird I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, my crew is a hoot! They make me laugh all the time


----------

